# KVM Guest welche Einstellungen in /etc/rc.conf

## aZZe

Hallo!

ich wollte mal nachfragen welche Einstellung man für ein Gentoo Gastsystem in der /etc/rc.conf machen muss, das unter KVM läuft. Speziell meine ich hier die Variable rc_sys. Sollte man sie auf "nothing special" stehen lassen? 

Danke!

----------

## yuhu

Hi,

ich habe rc_sys="" bei meinen kvm - VMs und keine Probleme damit.

cu

----------

## boospy

 *yuhu wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ich habe rc_sys="" bei meinen kvm - VMs und keine Probleme damit.
> 
> cu

 

Jo, ich auch  :Wink: 

----------

